# Realtree or Mossy oak?



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I know there are dozens of different camo brands out there. But in my opinion there are two "big dogs" in the industry.
Which do you wear and why? I am a Realtree guy, I use Hardwoods HD for deer, and the new AP-HD Green for archery and turkey hunting.
Mossy oak is way too "dark" for where I hunt.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

Mossy Oak Treestand isn't too dark.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Common complaint about both is they are marketed for the hunters eye and are not true camo. Having said that I'll compare the 2. MO is darker then RT and more suited for areas with a lot of canopy and lots of ground cover. AP is a little better in open areas and I belive overall blends in better. I think both though at 50 yards or more look like dark blobs. IF you want true camo you need something that really breaks up patterns such as ASAT. RT and MO are all about looking good to us and the marketing not true camo.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I've always used Mossy Oak. Don't know why, but that's what I started with and continue to use. Never really had any problems with it. It does the job.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bass n' Fool said:


> I think both though at 50 yards or more look like dark blobs. IF you want true camo you need something that really breaks up patterns such as ASAT. RT and MO are all about looking good to us and the marketing not true camo.


My feelings too especially after the leaves fall.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Mossy Oak is the way to go.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

It all depends on the background you have. Remember that a deer looks up at you from the ground, and your silhouetted against the sky. Camo's that use white in their pattern are lethal in tree stands.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

What about Army surplus green camo? That's what I've used, but only cause I could get it for free.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

which ever is on sale.

I can honestly say I have NEVER EVERY looked at the name brand on camo..just buy what looks good..

as a matter of fact I typically where different tops/bottoms/gloves (different..maybe on black, one camo on the gloves....), IMO, get a better break up on that than "matching" styles


Agreed on the white....gotta have a little of it in there..

also found that torn up white bed sheet over my camos this time of year is deadly as well.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Neither, Predator Fall Grey especially this time of year. Although, RT Hardwoods was not to bad, but I think they discontinued it. Figures, the ONE pattern they get right and they stop making it, I think. Anyway, I prefer Predator.


----------

